
The people trying to save programming from itself - dsr12
https://killscreen.com/articles/people-trying-save-programming
======
dreta
Been following Casey since the 2nd season of The Jeff And Casey Show. His
problem solving methodologies, and programming philosophy have been a huge
inspiration to me ever since, and have actually helped me craft better
software in my proffessional line of work.

